# 12 Rounds 3: Lockdown on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD December 22



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

WWE® Superstar Dean Ambrose® Stars in the Third Installment of the Action-Packed Series Arriving on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD on December 22

SANTA MONICA, CA (November 2, 2015) - Get ready for non-stop action when the pulse-pounding, edge-of-your-seat thriller, 12 Rounds 3: Lockdown, arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on December 22 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment and WWE® Studios. Starring WWE Superstar Dean Ambrose, the third film in the 12 Rounds series finds one good cop working to expose a team of corrupt cops in a fight for his honor and his life. The film also features Roger Cross (TV's "Continuum"), Daniel Cudmore (X-Men: Days of Future Past), Lochlyn Munro (White Chicks), and Ty Olsson (The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 1).

Ambrose plays Shaw, a detective who returns to active duty after the death of his partner. When he uncovers evidence linking his fellow officers to a murder, they frame him for a homicide he didn't commit. Trapped in his own precinct, Shaw will do whatever it takes to expose the dirty cops and clear his name. With twelve rounds in the clip and one shot at redemption, nothing will stand in Shaw's way.

The home entertainment release offers special features, including "Resourceful Adversary" and "Filming a Firefight",which take an in-depth look at the action in the film. 12 Rounds 3: Lockdown will be available on Blu-ray and DVD at the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively. 

BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Resourceful Adversary" Featurette
"Filming a Firefight" Featurette

*Subject to Change 

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: 12 Rounds 3: Lockdown © 2015 WWE Studios, Inc. and Lions Gate Films Inc. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved. WWE, the WWE Logo and DEAN AMBROSE are trademarks of World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: Rated R for Violence Throughout and a Scene of Sexuality/Nudity
Genre: Action
Blu-ray Closed-Captioned: NA
DVD Closed-Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH
DVD Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 90 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: High Definition16x9 Widescreen (1.78)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.78)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

